# MACBOOK stuck in start-up/shut down loop !!



## kuszmar (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi there. total novice.
I was installing updates on my MacBook and shut it down while doing so (stupid?, YES).

anyway, now when it starts, it goes to the 'dong', then white(although the whole screen is tinted grey) text comes down.
it says what i guess are bad things like 'Debugger called: <panic>' and 'Backtrace terminated-invalid frame pointer 0' ????
there is a dark grey box over the text telling me to restart in a few languages.
when i restart, it's the same problem. I'm trapped!

i've tried a PRAM reset...
in verbose mode and single-user mode the problem is that i can't enter any text (the keyboards appears frozen except for the off button); the cursor does not blink.

what can i do? the mac was good and healthy before i did this stupid thing (2yrs old)...

please help.... 
kind regards.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

That is called a kernal panic. You basically hosed the OS. At this point, the only thing you can do is locate the OS X install DVD that came with your Mac new and reinstall the OS. You should have the option to save your files and users when it sees that there is an OS on the disk already. But by shutting down mid update, you now have an incomplete OS, and the files needed to run the computer are either missing, or corrupted. This is a non-recoverable error. Let's hope lesson is learned. Now you know why it tells you not to shut down until the update is done.


----------



## kuszmar (Jul 24, 2009)

awesome. wil try that!!


----------

